# Tmm-100???



## BlackLabelSDMF (Mar 9, 2003)

I was reading the new issue of Ironman  (April 2003) and came across an article on something called TMM-100 made by a company called Chemical Substrate Series. It is an oral that replicates Deca but it is legal and not so hard on the liver. Obviously this sounds too good to be true and would like some input. Did a serch on these forums and found this: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12296&highlight=TMM100

But that is about it. Also I haven't been able to find a website for the company or where to buy it. There is a number in the magazine to call but I'd like to sure as hell know alot more about it before speing the money on it. Any and all feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Mar 15, 2003)

no one has heard of it?


----------



## MeanCuts (Mar 15, 2003)

I've heard of T-100(made by SAN) which is 1-testosterone


----------



## ZECH (Mar 16, 2003)

As far as I can tell, Matthias Boldt, founder of San states it is still in development. Who knows if and when it will be marketed and if it will actually work as stated? It is not listed on their website yet.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Jun 3, 2003)

*TMM 100*

Well, I have taken a cycle of A 100 T 100 in the past with amazing results.  The people I purchase from usually always give me good info.   I am on day three of A100 TMM 100, I will keep you posted, but thus far... Tons of energy already, and my workouts are very very intense.  It took me a couple of weeks to feel this rush on A100 T100.  Although, I am also taking a little Dermabol just prior to workouts for a bump.  This creme seems to work well for me.  It is supposed to have a great absorption rate, and all three combined with my little Flax Gels are turning out great so far.  If you do take them, I suggest not taking them close to bed.  You wont sleep well due to the energy increase.  I get a little discount from the place I buy from, but they sell the TMM 100 for $65 a bottle of 90.  Free shipping over 50 bucks.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 3, 2003)

$65 for NOR? That is ridiculous. 1-test and 4-ad will far outperform any nor product!


----------



## Kuzinbo (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, you may be right dg806, but for me, my body seems to react better to the nor than the 1 test.  After trying both, if you like 1 test, they had it in a derma creme for around the same amount, for about a month supply.  Like I said I don't pay that much I get it around 50ish.  But that is me.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 4, 2003)

That is rare but possible. Everyone reacts different to each PH.


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 4, 2003)

Has anyone stacked  4-Androstenediol and 19-Nor-4-Androstenediol together?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 4, 2003)

They compete for the same receptors so that would be a waste of money to do both a the same time!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> They compete for the same receptors so that would be a waste of money to do both a the same time!



Thanks dg  
One more Q;is 4-ad good alone or just with stacks,and since they're somewhat the same can you stack either 19-nor or 4-ad with 1-ad/1-test?


----------



## Kuzinbo (Jun 4, 2003)

*Attn DG806*

Well, instead of re-typing... let me paste the following I pasted on another thread:



> Originally posted by Kuzinbo



Originally posted by Kuzinbo 
GoPro... You are like the Mensa of this site no? You are posted everywhere...

Anywho... I have a little tale to tell about San's A100 T100 and a couple of other products I have tried. Let me give you a little history first.

I was born a poor white child in a trailer park not far from.. nah just kidding...

I have been working out for umpteen years. I have tried tons of products over my tenure. Back in the day, I even tried a product (Can't remember the name was in a little blue box.. contained a lot of pills... and I really don't think it did much) I think the gains I got from that was because I was so hardcore of breaking through the skinny stick figure I was. At about the age of 18. Could not afford the gym yet, had carburetors to buy. But I worked out in my garage. Embarrassed the crap out of my mom by making her jump up on my back as I did calf raises out front on a yard timber. Anywho... Then came creatine. Now, for me it worked pretty well. I was urged to take this god awful stuff called 3 in 1 by the huge guy that owned the gym. It had creatine, and like.. gkg or something or other. NASTY... almost puked every time I choked it down. But did it anyway. And it worked pretty well. HMB first came out, sucked, spent too much on that crap. Then the dawn of pro-hormones. I forget the brand I tried, and I think my consistency held me back. I know it worked because I know my self and my body (intimately  ) and my aggression was out of control. 

Like I said I have tried so many routines and supplements and this is what I find is FACT. I say this from experience, not from a bunch of Dr's and Scientists that make money from shooting out studies on this or that. Remember, I believe everyone is different, everyone reacts different to training and supps. This is what I have found FOR ME.

Training: Doesn???t matter. Tons of routines. As long as I train HARD very intensive, and change my routines up. I grow. I like the basic movements. Bench/Squats/Deads/Rows and all the other accessory stuff like arms calves ect. I also like to throw in a lot of hammer strength. Just feels right. Each body part once a week. I like to train the opposites together ??? day 1 back and chest day 2 LEGS day 3 bi???s tri???s and whatever other accessories I have not hit yet. I don???t like to be in the gym more than 45 min to an hour. I have trained with a natural power lifter for a few years. He taught me how to do the exercises properly. But my body did not respond size-wise with his routines. But it was fun being his corner man at a meet out of state where he hit 415 pounds on the bench at a mere 165 pounds with his little self. Power lifting for me... Im to big. 6'4... I would have to put on like 200 pounds of muscle. Blah...

So, Nutrition: There's the rub!  I am one of those people most hate. I can eat doughnuts and mozzi sticks all day.. and barely gain an ounce. I have to train and eat at least six times a day. Even if it is just a bar or shake, but no eat and train... no meat on the bones. So, I get in my protein and don't worry about the carbs and fats. If I don't quite see all my abs, I really don't care. My Fiancé wants me fatter... lol... Not like a slob, just more corn fed. I could use advice... because I am hitting the gym in about an hour for the first time in about 4 months... Ah... consistency... my biggest roadblock. Oh yeah... nutrition... Because of my job and non-normal hours (hint: I have a gun) my biggest problem is making sure I get my six or more in. So, I bought one of those cooler center console to keep in my car so that when I start today. I will always have a shake and bars, so that I don't miss.
Here is where I could use GoPro's Mensa advice. I ALWAYS try to go to the gym unfed. Meaning, I don't have a whopper and fries on the way. Usually at has been between 1 and 2 hours since my last food intake. I bring a mixture of Creatine (I like the Iron Tek's Createk. seams to agree with me best, cheap, and glutamine) and put it in a bottle with grape juice. Real Sweet. After my workout is going, and I am hitting the heavy sets after warming up, I will occasionally take a little sip. Keep my energy up. Then after I work out, on the way home, I drink the majority of it. 30-45 minutes after I train, PROTIEN SHAKEY TIME. Usually take in about 40 grams with some sort of natural juice like Doles. 
That sound right? Or should I do it a little different. I usually take my creatine after workout, and before bed for the glutamine while I sleep. Before bed I don't use the grape juice only water. 
The rest of my nutrition I am happy with. 
I know this is long, but I just have to, after reading some of your advice, I trust your knowledge so bare with me (grin). I know bare.. I'm sick. 

Now Supps: I tried this product by the store I get my discounted supps from (I also get free doughnuts  ). It was called Dermabol, the guy from this place was straight forward. He had done steroids in the past, but since he was getting into being a firefighter, and other reasons, he was off for a long long time. He said this was real good stuff. Dermabol is a cream (Hence Derma) that you rub a little in the soft spots. No not your nads. inner bi's, inner lats, inner thighs, and behind the knees. I tried this, and by the 6th week, I was blowing up like never before. I kid you not, I went from my skinny little 185, up to over around 205 ish. Now here was the problem, my shirts were stretching, I was feeling really good, ripped (remember my gifted metabolism), and then I had Aufklarung (German for the Enlightenment). My big boss the head cheese, called me into his office and asked if I was on roids. I said no way boss, just working hard and taking some supplements (as I drank the rest of my egg beater). I said I would not take those for the health risks. He said "Yeah and they are illegal too". I was like "Oh yeah, right, that too.. uh.. yeah. lol... well, This dermabol has the following in it: Per Serving: 50mg 19nor-diol - 100mg 4andro-diol - and 50mg of 1,4androstadienedione.
For me it worked great. 
Then again.. consistency... DAMN!! 
Got back in the gym at 200 pounds after time off, and went to get more, he said.. new stuff same concept but 1-test. That one did not work the same for me. But, I only was 4 weeks and DAMN !! again.. big test for advancement... Consistency.

Time off again.
Went back to get some more derma and 1test to take together and try, but he said.. new stuff.... SAN's A100 T100, and take them with some fat.. so I got 1000 mg soft gels of flax and stuff. Now let me tell you what.... BAM!!! after 2 weeks, I have never ever ever in my life had more intensive workouts. My strength was going through the roof, and by the time I finished my first 8 week cycle. I was sitting pretty at a hefty 230 pounds... of course only the top of the abs visible, but like I said, that does not concern me (and the ole` lady makes some killer oatmeal raisin cookies). I have to say that that combo has been the best ever. And reasonable, 100 bucks a month for the three products for me.

So, I know I know.. you can smack me later... CONSITANCY. I have been out for about 3 months. The fiancé has had an.. um.. enhancement, my promotion, my new business on the side, well... I fell like a shiznick. Back to the gym today. Back to the message board today... and now I am stacking the new TMM100 with A100 and 1000mg flax for absorption, some dermabol to take 45 minutes before the workout, and my crea tek. Oh.. a given of course PROTEIN. So, right now I am still hovering at 225 after that layoff. My muscles are flat from no pumps and sugars and waters in them, but I maintained a good amount of size from the last stint. I can???t really see my abs. But, I am not fat either... just a small love handle for the woman to hold on to. If you would be so kind GoPro, to read all of this, I would be very grateful for any advice, and I will let you know how this goes. I have some pictures I took at the gym with an auto snap digital after a workout at my peak. So, after I do 8 weeks of dedication, I will re-snap. My goal - 240 - My reward if I hit it - I???m getting a TAT. I shall keep y'all posted.
Damn that consistency to hell.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> Thanks dg
> One more Q;is 4-ad good alone or just with stacks,and since they're somewhat the same can you stack either 19-nor or 4-ad with 1-ad/1-test?


I like 4-ad alone. I get as good results as I do with 1-test. Now all people may not do this? You would just have to try it, but I think you would like it! 4-ad and 1-test is probably by far the best known stack together!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 5, 2003)

dg
I thought maybe 1-ad and 4-ad for a first cycle
What doses of each would you recommend.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

I would start at 300mg a day of 1-ad. That is 1 Tablet three times a day! As for the 4/ad it depends on oral or transdermal?


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

I think the 4-ad would be oral also


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

Which brand??


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

Probably AST 4 Diol 250mg


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

Go with ergopharm Androdiol 300. Take 2 tabs three times a day!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

Wow that much huh
Alright thanks again dg


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

Two capsules would be 300mg. So you are getting a total of 900mg a day. If you don't like the water retetion it gives, you could cut that to 600mg a day. But the water will help your strength gains! I really think Ergopharm quality is superior to AST.


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the info dg I think ergopharm is a safe bet
I know you've tried a lot of the pro-hormones just curious,why not some real test?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

I work part time as a police officer and I've got too much to lose to get caught!!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

I see


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

If I could, I probably would!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

I might.I mean if I decide to go through with the pro-hormones I run a lot of the same risks as real juice and I definitely won't see the same results.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

how old are you??


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

27


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

At 27, you would have quite a few years that I think PH's would do you good and get good growth, before starting a real cycle! Just give it time and train wisely and avoid injuries!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

But isn't the first cycle of pro-hormones/roids gonna be your best?
So wouldn't you make monster gains off your first cycle of juice?
Compared to your first of pro-hormones?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

Probably so! But I think you can still make gains. And PH's and roids are not even in the same class. If you make huge gains too quick that is where injury can come into play! Your muscle and tendons can't handle it. It also makes it harder to keep the muscle you gain! That is why I think it is important to do small cycles with small to moderate gains! It is easier to recoup from!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

That makes sense and plus it isn't so obvious to everyone


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

If you have never done a PH cycle, I guarantee you that you will love what you get from the 1-ad and Androdiol by ergopharm if you do it!! You will notice quite a bit of strength increase and size. Seems like I gained about 30 pounds on my bench first cycle!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

How many pounds(lbm) did you gain off it?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

I think about 8 lbs.


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

Wow 8lbs that's great was that a 6 week cycle?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

I think it was 8. But IMO, that is too long! Took me a long time to recoup from! 4 to 6 is about right!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah I figured 6 week would be cool
I won't take this for awhile though cause my summer(work/school) will consume a lot of time and I want everything planned out perfect.
what do you recommend for post cycle besides 6-oxo?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

If you get low libido from the 1-ad, try some FUZU from Syntrax!  It is awesome. Also ZMA is good for raising natural test and helping sleep!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

Don't forget EFA's like flax oil......very important!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks again for alll the help dg


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Don't forget EFA's like flax oil......very important!



Will do


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

Anytime!


----------

